
Effortless Networking in the groups or platforms you belong - stanwarri
We all belong to different groups&#x2F;platforms from our college alumni group, to Facebook secret groups, whether they are online or offline for the major purpose of networking with likeminds.<p>However most of us don&#x27;t benefits from these network either because they are too large or we don&#x27;t just know where to start from.<p>Introzap helps people within a group who have mutual interest and offerings to network effortlessly by sending one email introduction per day to each of them.<p>To get started, we have created a producthunt Introzap account - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;producthunt.introzap.com&#x2F;<p>How it Works;<p>1. Signup with your LinkedIn account<p>2. Select what services you need, and what service your offering in return (Maximum of 3 each). Complete your profile<p>3. Receive your first email introduction, and reply that email to begin a conversation.
======
stanwarri
To create your own group visit [https://introzap.com](https://introzap.com)

